# "As long as it takes"



## AWP (Aug 3, 2009)

Seriously? Did he just say that? What's his next promise, feeding all of the children with a single loaf of bread?

http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/08/03/nato.rasmussen/index.html



> CNN) -- NATO will stay in Afghanistan "for as long as it takes," the military alliance's new leader said in Brussels, Belgium, Monday.
> 
> "We will support the Afghan people for as long as it takes -- let me repeat that, for as long as it takes," said Anders Fogh Rasmussen, the former Danish prime minister who became secretary general on August 1.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 7, 2009)

Another politician. Let's see how much sand he has to stay the course. I'm betting if ISAF casualties increase enough to become a political issue _"as long as it takes"_ could be next year.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Another politician. Let's see how much sand he has to stay the course. I'm betting if ISAF casualties increase enough to become a political issue _"as long as it takes"_ could be next year.



I'm guessing when Canada (2011) and the UK's (2012) mandates end and the US assumes the responsibility for nearly all of the fighting. Our Commonwealth cousins are doing an amazing job, but their people want to see them leave. When that happens we're more or less on our own.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 7, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> but their people want to see them leave.




Yes sir, that's the rub. We are where you are because of 9/11...Everybody else came along for the ride. I don't have much faith in the staying power of our own government much less the Euros who have even less incentive to keep their troops there.

And what happens if OBL gets smoked? I have a feeling the walls are finally starting to close in on him and--dare I say it--he might actually end up dead on a mountainside. If that should happen, if AQ ceases to exist in that theater, will we stay on and eradicate the poppies and bring democracy, industry and self-sufficiency to the tribal badlands?


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2009)

7point62 said:


> And what happens if OBL gets smoked? I have a feeling the walls are finally starting to close in on him and--dare I say it--he might actually end up dead on a mountainside. If that should happen, if AQ ceases to exist in that theater, will we stay on and eradicate the poppies and bring democracy, industry and self-sufficiency to the tribal badlands?




I know yours is a rhetorical question and I'm pretty sure what your answer would be, but I still have to laugh at it. We've shown no interest in this region ever, I have little faith that we will continue to do so. While it may be in our best interests to keep a presence here, will we? If we stay here we'll have kids currently in middle and junior high (my daughter's age) growing up to have the opportunity to earn a CIB or CAR over here. It IS in our national interest to remain and not even the terrorism angle. Iran to one side, Pakistan to another, India and China in the mix....we should stick around. Logistics alone however are killing us, so would we even stay without bullets and IEDs flying?

This country (Afghanistan) has beaten many attempts to invade it and subdue the people. Will our people and politicians have the heart, the stomach, the will to stay the course?

I'm too pessimistic to believe that we will.


----------



## Manolito (Aug 7, 2009)

Let me start by saying thank you for your service. If you need anything like mouth wash ;) or anything else let me know I would consider it an honor my email is on my CP. 

How do we keep the resolve when all we can do is read what is printed and you know how suspect that is. Are we making a difference in the lives of the kids? I don't care about the pipe suckers I don't see a lot of hope changing them, but if we can make a difference in the kids we stand a chance of bringing that region into democracy.

My resolve is for our men and women in uniform! I figure when they (AG) want freedom they will go get it not sit and wait for the US to bring it to them. 

We have some pretty bad times here in my neck of the woods. Last year hay sold for $200.00 a ton and I just negotiated $110.00 per ton that is less than it costs to produce it.  

The only thing I see they do well over there is grow Poppies and they do that in some pretty shitty soil. 

I couldn't play the right thing wrong thing game when I was at war I only focused on today and the guy next to me. I still keep in touch with them and we agree we didn't make any difference hell I looked at a shirt today and the damn tag said made in Niet nam. 

Enough of that heavy stuff. Keep your shit in a nice tight ball and bring you and that guy next to you home alive. 

Bill


----------

